
The Daily Spin – Feedback from cyclists would be appreciated :) - mpclarkson
https://dailyspin.co/
======
mpclarkson
I'm a keen cyclists doing over 300 km per week and I find it really hard to
stay on top of cycling news... So I built this little web application last
week that aggregates cycling articles, news and reviews from around 18 of the
top publications around the world.

[https://dailyspin.co/](https://dailyspin.co/)

This is just a passion project but feedback from cyclists would be
appreciated.

Tech stack: \- Django 2 \- Postgres \- Elasticsearch \- Redis

Thanks!

